# DNSCMD error



## jimmy4650 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi,

We have problem with the DNSCMD script we use, it has worked with out any problems until the 22/5 after that this error came.

Command failed: ERROR ACCESS DENIED 5

I dont know what has happend anyone got a clue.

We are running server 2008. I have not changed anything on the server, though some MS updates have been applied.

Seems to be the MS update KB955430 that has messed up the script. The MS update can't be uninstalled.

*Here is a part of the script.*
dnscmd %PRIMARYNS% /zoneadd %1%2 /primary /file %1%2.dns
dnscmd %PRIMARYNS% /recordadd %1%2 @ SOA %NS1% %ADMINMAIL% 1 900 600 %TTL% %TTL%
dnscmd %PRIMARYNS% /recordadd %1%2 @ NS %NS1%
dnscmd %PRIMARYNS% /recordadd %1%2 @ NS %NS2%
dnscmd %PRIMARYNS% /recorddelete %1%2 @ NS ns1 /f
dnscmd %PRIMARYNS% /recordadd %1%2 @ A %WEBIP%
dnscmd %PRIMARYNS% /recordadd %1%2 www A %WEBIP%
dnscmd %PRIMARYNS% /recordadd %1%2 * A %WEBIP%
dnscmd %PRIMARYNS% /recordadd %1%2 mail A %MAILIP%
dnscmd %PRIMARYNS% /recordadd %1%2 @ MX 10 mail.%1%2
dnscmd %SECONDARYNS% /zoneadd %1%2 /secondary %PRIMARYNS% /file %1%2.dns


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Is the user used to run the script have Domain Admins or Enterprise Admins is a member of the Builtin\Administrators group on the DC or server.


----------



## jimmy4650 (Jun 9, 2009)

the user is the local administrator account. No AD domain is setup on the server as it only acts as a DNS server


----------

